
Ask HN: Does a decent non-YouTube video discovery aggregator exist? - anderspitman
I&#x27;ve been thinking a bit about decentralized video hosting lately. I think to see innovation in this space we have to get past YouTube&#x27;s stranglehold on search&#x2F;recommendations and discovery in general.<p>I think a lot of content creators would jump at the opportunity to host their videos with another provider (or even host it themselves, maybe on a p2p platform), but from what I can see it simply doesn&#x27;t make monetary sense to go anywhere but YT.<p>It would be cool if this could be done in a reasonable decentralized way, but I think even a decentralized service would go a long way to fostering competition in the hosting&#x2F;encoding space.
======
sp332
There are cross-site video search engines. Even Google, Bing, DDG, etc have a
"video" tab in the search results.

I don't know how decentralized recommendations would work beyond a simple
keyword search. They're kinda subjective, so I think that's easier to do with
people making curated lists instead of something automated.

